# Where to buy GITD Grip Rings



## stingray3 (Mar 31, 2015)

I am looking for Glow in the Dark Grip Rings as seen on this light. Any info on where to buy them would be appreciated. :thinking:


----------



## Tana (Mar 31, 2015)

http://lumensfactory.com/online_shop_product.php?id=294&cid=14&sid=&page=1


----------



## stingray3 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks!....If anyone has this very same light do you know the rubber tail cap size so I know what size to get?


----------



## Tana (Mar 31, 2015)

14x8mm


----------



## stingray3 (Mar 31, 2015)

Great...I am in luck for I have a few of them already in that GITD size! Well I thank you sir for your speedy and kind help! :bow:


----------



## Tana (Mar 31, 2015)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stingray3 (Mar 31, 2015)

I just recently bought the light thats in the pic above. I have one more question please...should I use a button top or a flat top 18650 battery?


----------



## Tana (Mar 31, 2015)

That depends on few factors... to my memory, stock switch has a spring and if P60 module has full size positive spring then you should be able to use any size 18650 cell... you can always remove switch from the tailcap and do some "dry fit" - pressing the switch on the end of the body while cell is inside the body and checking if there is any cell crushing...


----------



## stingray3 (Mar 31, 2015)

Will do and thanks for your help once again!


----------



## precisionworks (Mar 31, 2015)

Tana said:


> ... checking if there is any cell crushing...


The newest 18650's from R-L Sales (eBay) will crush at the negative end with a full length spring in some Surefire lights like the U2 Ultra.

YMMV.


----------



## stingray3 (Mar 31, 2015)

I was looking at the Efest 18650 3100mah protected rechargeable battery. But I do not know if I should get a button top battery or a flat topbattery. I dont know which battery to get for the light. I am so confused......:thinking:


----------



## D2000 (May 3, 2015)

These grip rings look awesome. Do they come in smaller diameters to fit the battery tube of a Mac Tri EDC? 






Head and tail are 1inch in diameter. 
Going to guess here and edit later that the black band sections are 20mm diameter.


----------



## 9881255 (Jul 20, 2015)

D2000 said:


> These grip rings look awesome. Do they come in smaller diameters to fit the battery tube of a Mac Tri EDC?
> 
> Head and tail are 1inch in diameter.
> Going to guess here and edit later that the black band sections are 20mm diameter.



I ordered these, hoping they'd fit the tube on a mcgizmo haiku. They do NOT come in a smaller size than 1". They'll fit the head & tail section, but not the battery tube.


----------



## D2000 (Jul 22, 2015)

9881255 said:


> I ordered these, hoping they'd fit the tube on a mcgizmo haiku. They do NOT come in a smaller size than 1". They'll fit the head & tail section, but not the battery tube.


I very much appreciate the reply. Thanks! 😁


----------



## RedLED (Jul 28, 2015)

Lighthound used to have all sizes you could want, check with them.


----------

